
Data.sparkfun.com – a place to push your data - sr2
https://data.sparkfun.com/
======
DamonHD
Looks interesting, but I know of people who got burnt by Xively's changes of
heart (never mind name) and indeed I did too.

This could be handier if it could be set up to push data through to a longer-
term paid medium such as Amazon or even Google Drive with the right
credentials.

